# Help? Alternative to oats for breakfast?



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Hey dudes,

Just wondering if any of you guys could recommend an alternative to porridge oats for breakfast. As I can't bare them lol. Well don't mind oatibix  . Breakfast is a bad meal for me because I jus have a bowl of bran flakes and a shake.

Can anyone suggest some decent alternatives? I am strapped for time in the morning though. And I know some of you might jump on my back and say get up earlier. But I'm not getting up before 5am lol I'm bad enough at that time.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

5-6 eggs and some whole meal toast


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Y not just pour oats into ur shaker along with protein n drink it? Thats what I do every morning as I cba making things lol, I even crack 3 eggs into the shaker as I can't be bothered cooking that either.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Josh said:


> 5-6 eggs and some whole meal toast


If your strapped for time your not going to get that done in less time then it takes to make porridge...


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Josh said:


> 5-6 eggs and some whole meal toast


x2 thats what i have .


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Blend your oats in with your shake and add a tablespoon of peanut butter.

Then cook 4-5 boiled eggs the night before and eat them in the morning.

I don't like the oats either but barely notice them in the shake.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Raw egg and porridge oats at 5am. I'd wretch mate


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

chambers9k said:


> Raw egg and porridge oats at 5am. I'd wretch mate


I don't taste it. 2 scoops choc protein, I pour oats in to shaker from the box but I usually weigh it on the scales I usually put in 80g or something, and then I crack 2/3 eggs in shake it up and down it. I just taste the chocolate tbh you don't taste much else, oats a bit gritty but no lumps just down it. Plain and simple and only takes a minute to do.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> If your strapped for time your not going to get that done in less time then it takes to make porridge...


Opps i didnt read that bit, im also strapped for time in the morning I just chuck everything in a blender and drink it on my 1 hour long drive to work


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. Quick question. When you say eggs and wholemeal toast I'm guessing you mean scrambled? That sounds like it could be pretty dry. You have some beans or something with it?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Powdered oats and whey for me, quick easy and and as said you don't even taste the oats in it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Get a cheap blender from tesco. 100g oats, 40g strawberry whey, banana or blueberries, 400ml water. Takes 2 mins and is delicious and nutritious meal. I have one every morning!


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

i've recently started eating jordans natural musili, has good a good ratio of oats in it and no added sugar, only thing is its good lot of simple carbs from the dried fruit in it but simple carbs are ok in the morning, works for me.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

bry1979 said:


> i've recently started eating jordans natural musili, has good a good ratio of oats in it and no added sugar, only thing is its good lot of simple carbs from the dried fruit in it but simple carbs are ok in the morning, works for me.


same here! started eating the same thing a few days ago - find it much tastier than oats! but does have some (not alot) simple carbs from raisins etc


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

chambers9k said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. Quick question. When you say eggs and wholemeal toast I'm guessing you mean scrambled? That sounds like it could be pretty dry. You have some beans or something with it?


Usually do it on how i feel. I prefere 5-6 fried eggs with runny yolk and some tomato sauce for dipping,great for bulking but i would probly boil them if i was cutting


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

4 egg omelette with wholemeal toast and lightly spread phlidelphia cup of pure orange juice and a banana take me mins to chuck together at stupid oclock in the morning!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

My friend, I have come to save the day, and I won't leave until I'm done. And that is why, we gotta try, You got to breathe and have some fun. We must engage and re-arange, and change this planet back to one.

So I bring you:

OATCAKES! Theyre pancakes made from oats, super awesome, Tesco is your friend.

You got a friend in me, you got a friend in me, just remember what your old pal said, you've got a friend in me.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

100g oats, 30g whey, 10g flax, 1 banana - everythings there protein, simple, complex carbs, healthy fats


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> My friend, I have come to save the day, and I won't leave until I'm done. And that is why, we gotta try, You got to breathe and have some fun. We must engage and re-arange, and change this planet back to one.
> 
> So I bring you:
> 
> ...


But what I really wanna know is....

Are you gonna go my way?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

2 scoops choc whey, 1 cup oats, 1 table spoon peanut butter, 1 table spoon evoo in the blender with 1 pint of milk. Add a handful of ice and pulse so it's just crushed. Yum Yum I wish it was morning time.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> My friend, I have come to save the day, and I won't leave until I'm done. And that is why, we gotta try, You got to breathe and have some fun. We must engage and re-arange, and change this planet back to one.
> 
> So I bring you:
> 
> ...


is that what mike mentzer used to have? lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> My friend, I have come to save the day, and I won't leave until I'm done. And that is why, we gotta try, You got to breathe and have some fun. We must engage and re-arange, and change this planet back to one.
> 
> So I bring you:
> 
> ...


I'll try them but only if you come round and make them


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> But what I really wanna know is....
> 
> Are you gonna go my way?


That sound like a proposition


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

baggsy said:


> is that what mike mentzer used to have? lol


I like to think so! No I actually don't know, probably not haha



Fullhouse said:


> I'll try them but only if you come round and make them


That sounds like a proposition



Fullhouse said:


> That sound like a proposition


i couldn't agree more.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> My friend, I have come to save the day, and I won't leave until I'm done. And that is why, we gotta try, You got to breathe and have some fun. We must engage and re-arange, and change this planet back to one.
> 
> So I bring you:
> 
> ...


protien source? Shake?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I like to think so! No I actually don't know, probably not haha


I though you where Mike Mentzer


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

chambers9k said:


> protien source? Shake?


You only get the protein if he cums round and makes them


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chambers9k said:


> protien source? Shake?


Shake


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> I though you where Mike Mentzer


Well ofcourse, but I have to keep that a secret, Joe Weiders been hunting me for years!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I like porridge but find it mind numbingly boring as an everyday food - for an alternative that's almost the same, buy some granola (basically cooked oats instead of raw) and just mix that with milk. Can sprinkle and mix in some whey protein over it too and mix in some rasins, nuts, dried fruit or whatever. Add in a few boiled eggs (either done there and then or pre boiled the night before) and you've a quick breakfast with little prep time. As an alternative to milk can also use yoghurt.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

There are so many foods in the world that you could have something different every day. Eat what pleases you and fits your macros. Buy dried and hydrated fruits, seeds, nuts, grains, cows milk, yogurt, cheese, bread, coconut cream, coconut water to potatos, grate carrot, slice courgettes with that chilli source you made the other night you have in the fridge. Mix and match. Cook sweet potatos the night before and put in the fridge, then add to a bowl in the morning with avocado, yogurt, banana, sprinkled with seeds, crushed nuts and a glass of milk to wash it down. So, so many things out there. Nom nom 

Edit: Keep some cooked meat in the fridge and some pre boiled eggs to chuck into the mix, or a scoop of casein, milk, yogurt, cottage cheese, quark, hemp protein powder, alfalfa sprouts there is loads of options.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Not sure i could stomach chilli sauce at 5.15am


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Toast and a shake is all I can manage at that stage either!

Used to have potato bread now and again which was ace in the morning. Possibly not as good nutritionally but very tasty!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Obviously depends on whether you're cutting or what not but i tend to have cereal or oats most mornings (ok all mornings) - with the cereal I always make sure it has 10g or more fibre per 100g as having cereal is such a great opportunity for getting a good quantity of fibre in that it should not be missed. Cornflakes make me so angry :angry:

Thing to do is to add a variety of fruit to your meals to give them some variety (and a few different cereals help too) and add a bio yoghurt or drink to the meal as well as a good sized protein drink. This way you get carbs, fibre, pro-biotics and protein along with some lovely vits and mins from the fruit in a nice low fat package. Win!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> There are so many foods in the world that you could have something different every day. Eat what pleases you and fits your macros. Buy dried and hydrated fruits, seeds, nuts, grains, cows milk, yogurt, cheese, bread, coconut cream, coconut water to potatos, grate carrot, slice courgettes with that chilli source you made the other night you have in the fridge. Mix and match. Cook sweet potatos the night before and put in the fridge, then add to a bowl in the morning with avocado, yogurt, banana, sprinkled with seeds, crushed nuts and a glass of milk to wash it down. So, so many things out there. Nom nom
> 
> Edit: Keep some cooked meat in the fridge and some pre boiled eggs to chuck into the mix, or a scoop of casein, milk, yogurt, cottage cheese, quark, hemp protein powder, alfalfa sprouts there is loads of options.


Yeah seriously.

There is literally an infinite amount of different things you could make for breakfast and this guy is stressing for ideas.

A tub of quark, berries and maple syrup is a favourite of mine when I do eat breakfast. or 500g tub of FF yoghurt instead of quark.


----------

